# Bmw Motorsport - Formula One 2005 Season Review



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*BMW MOTORSPORT - FORMULA ONE 2005 SEASON REVIEW*
10/26/2005

Finale and new beginning.

Munich. They were meant to get back on track for success, but the BMW WilliamsF1 Team were left trailing behind the leaders. The German-British partnership suffered its second difficult season in succession in 2005 and dropped back to fifth place in the Constructors' standings. Their sixth season together - and the longest ever in Formula One history with 19 Grands Prix - also signalled the end of the partnership between BMW and WilliamsF1. BMW has taken over Swiss-based Sauber and will be fielding its own team for the 2006 season.

"Over these six years, both sides have learnt a lot and benefited a great deal from one another", summarised BMW's Motorsport Director, Mario Theissen. "Both partners are stronger today than at the start of our joint venture. For four years we exceeded our targets and in 2003 we were in the running for the World Championship title right up to the final race. But instead of making the crucial step forward, in 2004 and 2005 we lost touch with the leaders."

Ten wins, including three one-two victories, a total of 45 podium places and 17 pole positions were accrued in 104 joint races since the year 2000. 
In the season just ended, the BMW WilliamsF1 Team failed to take a Grand Prix win for the first time since 2000 and ended the season with 66 points, placing them fifth in the final rankings. Despite ongoing improvements and comprehensive modifications halfway through the season, the Williams BMW FW27 proved uncompetitive.

For the full season review and details check out the PDF here:

http://bimmerfest.com/pdf/bimmerfest_BMW_F1_2005_Season_Review.pdf

I'm hoping for a stronger season next year :thumbup:


----------



## coelacanth (Jul 5, 2005)

It was a pretty tough season for the team compounded by Heidfeld going out with his injury and Pizzonia smashing up the car frequently. Let's hope next year our boys at BMW give us more to be happy about.


----------

